# My blog



## srtamoore_ (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone
My name is Andrea and I have a blog un a while, I wish he were to see and I should say on what u think. I would like you to follow me and if u like share it. 

Blog: AnndPhoto
Thanks.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 31, 2015)

Interesting and enjoyable for a style that I'm not used to.
The pictures seem to vary quite a bit in lightness/darkness.
Some are very dark.
It may be the difference between our monitors; if you are editing on a laptop, laptop screens are often quite bright.

Lew


----------

